# • swell.gr • Maserati Gran Turismo Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The last few days we had a very special car to work on here at Swell Detail Store.

This beautiful Maserati Gran Turismo arrived at our unit on Monday morning and managed to fill up a big part of our work space! 




























In general terms the car was in good condition, but the swirls and RDS from the washes pretty much muted the finish that could be achieved on this car.
We started working on this car immediately in order to restore the finish to a level of shine that this car (and every black car) should have.

The first step was taking measurements of the paint thickness, which showed (more than) healthy readings all around the car.





































The very next step was claying the surface using Bilt Hamber Medium clay:



















The polishers got plugged in and we started polishing. We used a variety of pads and polishes on this car depending on the part and problem we had to deal with. For the cutting stage we used mainly Menzerna PO85RD3.02 and 203S, though we had to step up to Fast Gloss for some deeper RDS due to the ceramic clear coat on this car. To ensure we had a clean finish, especially after the Fast Gloss, we reached out for the Meguiar's MF system as an intermediate step after compounding. For that final shine and gloss boosting we used the Menzerna PO85U polish and a finishing pad on the rotary with low RPMs.
































































Here you can see some 50/50 shots during the polishing process:





































The photobomber!



























































































And some before and after shots on panels around the car:









































































































































































































































































































































































After finishing with the polishing process it was time to take care of the peripherals and protect the finish.
The engine room was cleaned up using APC and after rinsing with water Meguiar's M40 was applied to give this finish.
The tires and trims were treated with Angelwax Elixir, which impressed us with the looks and dryness of the finish. The wheels were cleaned quickly on the faces so that they won't let down the finish, given that the owner is going to get them repainted very soon.
The exhaust pipes were cleaned using the Britemax Twins to give us these results:
The glass surfaces were cleaned and then sealed using Angelwax H2O Repel.

The painted surfaces on the car got cleaned up twice using IPA wipedowns to ensure that there were no left over imperfections on the car and to remove polishing oils that could harm the adhesion of the sealants and waxes.
The first part of the protection process included 2 layers of Zaino Z5 with ZFX giving 45-60 minutes between coats and Z6 wipedowns in between layers.

After the Zaino process the shine was amazing, but it was time to put the amazing WetGlaze 2.0 to the game. It came to prove that good can get even better! The wet look after this step was extraordinary and it is a product worthy of its name.

Of course we couldn't stop there. One more Z6 wipedown and it was time for a wax with a certain "weight"… Raceglaze Black Label! It spread on the surface like butter making the finish even more black and it was removed with extreme ease bringing up all the beauties of the polishing process and the combos we used. Gloss, wet look, depth, warmth and flake pop to the maximum…










Some finished pictures of the car inside the unit:































































































































And some out-in-the-sun shots  :




































































































If you made it this far thanks for reading!
Hope you enjoyed the write-up!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great car and work mike. The finish is outstanding.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome job


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, car looks awesome now, :thumb:.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant write-up of a superb job!


----------



## ANDREAS (May 29, 2010)

Awesome job mike and very nice write-up .:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always mate :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Great work Mike, and one of my favourite cars.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work

great result's :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking very sexy


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job on a beautiful machine Mike!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking finish Mike :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Top work!!
the car is looking just stunning.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Many thanks guys much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

That is a Fantastic Car at Swell store…. Mike u have done a Great Job, as always!!!


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Super finish again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing now:thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

drool


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

Τρομερη δουλεια!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Pavlosgreece said:


> That is a Fantastic Car at Swell store…. Mike u have done a Great Job, as always!!!





iowa said:


> Super finish again





tonyy said:


> Looks amazing now:thumb:





kstoilas said:


> drool





PATSIMINI said:


> Τρομερη δουλεια!!!


Thanks a lot guys for your kind comments

Ευχαριστώ πολυυυυυυυυ :lol:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb work Mike! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The gloss is extra-terrestrial!!! :buffer:

Well done m8.. Hope you get all the supercars you can handle! :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work m8!
:thumb:


----------



## PAUL2609 (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunning car and stunning finish,well done


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Swell productions present a dream car with a dreaming flawless finish :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work mike and great pics. Really really nice

Matt


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic Car and job:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic results :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Mike welcome to the club :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Very beautiful car with fantastic finish!:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great work mate! :thumb:


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Awesome job with top products!:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Perfect car on the perfect hands. 
Excellent photography as well!!
Great Work!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work on an awesome car :thumb:


----------

